# Broadband providers in Celbridge



## newseeker1 (21 Apr 2008)

What providers provide broadband in Celbridge Co Kildare and what type of speeds are typical - asking from point of view of teleworking

Does eircom broadband coverage extend to  Celbridge?  What others 

Anyone got any experiences of different providers in this area and who offers best speed and deals?

Thanks


----------

